# Successfully Stacking anabolics



## ablastoid (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm curious if this is absolutely crucial for success or is this just a choice. Will Tren alone produce great results or does it have to be stacked and cycled with something else. Excluding a blocker??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2014)

you can do just fine with test alone..Stacking compounds is a choice u make after u gain some experience.The only thing u need with tren is some test everything else u include is by choice


----------



## ablastoid (Sep 12, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> you can do just fine with test alone..Stacking compounds is a choice u make after u gain some experience.The only thing u need with tren is some test everything else u include is by choice


After taking it for a while do you build a tolerance like you would creatine?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2014)

ablastoid said:


> After taking it for a while do you build a tolerance like you would creatine?



not really but if u start with high doses early in your aas career u will always need a bigger dose.


----------



## dharter88 (Sep 14, 2014)

Even at low levels, Tren suppresses testosterone production when present in your system so estrogen levels fall below normal since estrogen is created via aromatization of testosterone. This then leads to problems with your mood, libido, and/or the joints. Definitely stay away from Deca while on Tren...unless you like having a limp noodle. I'd suggest stacking tren with Test, anadrol, or Dianabol. DO NOT combine tren with Deca, EQ, or Anavar. Here's a good article if you would like to further your research (majority of my post came from reading such articles).

https://thinksteroids.com/steroid-profiles/trenbolone-acetate/


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

dharter88 said:


> Even at low levels, Tren suppresses testosterone production when present in your system so estrogen levels fall below normal since estrogen is created via aromatization of testosterone. This then leads to problems with your mood, libido, and/or the joints. Definitely stay away from Deca while on Tren...unless you like having a limp noodle. I'd suggest stacking tren with Test, anadrol, or Dianabol. DO NOT combine tren with Deca, EQ, or Anavar. Here's a good article if you would like to further your research (majority of my post came from reading such articles).
> 
> https://thinksteroids.com/steroid-profiles/trenbolone-acetate/


var and tren go great together


----------



## dharter88 (Sep 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> var and tren go great together


Var and tren may work together but they aren't great together...maybe to reduce sides. Basically I'm saying tren and var wouldn't be my go to stack and that there's better choices to use with tren


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

dharter88 said:


> Var and tren may work together but they aren't great together...maybe to reduce sides. Basically I'm saying tren and var wouldn't be my go to stack and that there's better choices to use with tren



have u ever used var with tren..how would var reduce tren sides? whats not great about it? what would be a better choice in your opinion ?


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> have u ever used var with tren..how would var reduce tren sides? whats not great about it? what would be a better choice in your opinion ?



Masteron....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> Masteron....



mast tren var is a bomb stack but thats not the question


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

question was why is it a bad idea to use var with tren?


----------



## dharter88 (Sep 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> have u ever used var with tren..how would var reduce tren sides? whats not great about it? what would be a better choice in your opinion ?


I have never used var with tren but used Var with Anadrol and a tiny squirt of test since I had it left but not enough for even half a cycle. I'm not dogging Anavar, Anavar is great!! By sides I'm referring to tren being to strong and supplementing tren dosage with var. There does still seem to be a constant debate between people who like tren/var cycles and people who say not to bother with var. Personally, I think tren is so good on it's own that all your gains are going to be from tren not the var so it's sort of a waste of an otherwise good class 1 that has better synergy in other stacks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

dharter88 said:


> I have never used var with tren but used Var with Anadrol and a tiny squirt of test since I had it left but not enough for even half a cycle. I'm not dogging Anavar, Anavar is great!! By sides I'm referring to tren being to strong and supplementing tren dosage with var. There does still seem to be a constant debate between people who like tren/var cycles and people who say not to bother with var. Personally, I think tren is so good on it's own that all your gains are going to be from tren not the var so it's sort of a waste of an otherwise good class 1 that has better synergy in other stacks.



so if u never used it how can u say its not great together? ive used var drol and tren before too..also a great mix..try shit then make a judgement on it..I like var tren mast i dont think theres a better recomp stack.


----------



## dharter88 (Sep 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> so if u never used it how can u say its not great together? ive used var drol and tren before too..also a great mix..try shit then make a judgement on it..I like var tren mast i dont think theres a better recomp stack.



But you've never used tren and var as the only two for a cycle...I thought that was the original question? Both the stacks you mentioned are great.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

dharter88 said:


> But you've never used tren and var as the only two for a cycle...I thought that was the original question? Both the stacks you mentioned are great.



brother u can stack just about anything with anything as long as u have test as your base


----------



## dharter88 (Sep 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> so if u never used it how can u say its not great together? ive used var drol and tren before too..also a great mix..try shit then make a judgement on it..I like var tren mast i dont think theres a better recomp stack.



I may not have been clear with my original reply but I was referring to a cycle with only tren and var when I said not to combine the two.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

as long as u have test in there u can run tren var with no problems.Tren without test i would never try


----------



## dharter88 (Sep 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> as long as u have test in there u can run tren var with no problems.Tren without test i would never try



Well now we are on the same page lol I have seen people take tren and var as a cycle without any other sups and they swear by it. So I just wanted to make sure this guy didn't waste the var on a tren cycle without test


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 14, 2014)

I've used deca and tren together with test. My dick didn't fall off and I didn't grown boobs. Idk what the issue is. Seems that people like to spout off a lot of broscience about stuff they haven't ever tried.


----------



## dharter88 (Sep 14, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> I've used deca and tren together with test. My dick didn't fall off and I didn't grown boobs. Idk what the issue is. Seems that people like to spout off a lot of broscience about stuff they haven't ever tried.



Once again the post was referring to stacks without test support. Would you run tren with deca and no test? No.

That was the post:
tren and var = bad
Tren, var, test = good


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 14, 2014)

You said don't combine tren with deca, EQ or anavar. You didn't qualify your statement.


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 14, 2014)

And according to your other posts you've only taken test, deca, and anadrol, so why do would you even have any real, worthwhile opinion on other stacks?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 14, 2014)

A lot of guys that run 2 19-nors wind up regretting it. It's pretty common. Not so much ed issues. More like just feeling like shit and lethargic.

Of course that won't be the case for everyone. We all metabolize this stuff differently.


----------



## dharter88 (Sep 14, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> And according to your other posts you've only taken test, deca, and anadrol, so why do would you even have any real, worthwhile opinion on other stacks?



I didn't realize that one post would need to give the blue prints for my entire cycle history. I've done more than just one cycle. Either way, if you think my views are wrong then explain to me why other than just saying "you're wrong", I'm open to learning more but that has always been my view on tren, which is why I've never tried it. If I'm told a cycle won't work from somebody who knows way more than I do on the subject, then I take their advice. You say deca/tren/test works then great, how did that cycle compare to your others?


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> A lot of guys that run 2 19-nors wind up regretting it. It's pretty common. Not so much ed issues. More like just feeling like shit and lethargic.
> 
> Of course that won't be the case for everyone. We all metabolize this stuff differently.



Tren makes me feel like shit after while anyway, regardless of whether I run it with deca or not. Maybe it's a tren thing and not necessarily a 2 19-nor issue. Seems like the case for me at least. 




dharter88 said:


> I didn't realize that one post would need to give the blue prints for my entire cycle history. I've done more than just one cycle. Either way, if you think my views are wrong then explain to me why other than just saying "you're wrong", I'm open to learning more but that has always been my view on tren, which is why I've never tried it. If I'm told a cycle won't work from somebody who knows way more than I do on the subject, then I take their advice. You say deca/tren/test works then great, how did that cycle compare to your others?



Sorry, your post just said "my past cycles were.... Xyz...." I figured that would have been a comprehensive list. 

I was disagreeing with you based on my personal experience. And also showing frustration with the information sharing on the internet. So many people know someone who says this or says that. Their buddy is an expert and says abcxyz. Just a lot of Internet experts running around who haven't actually tried what they claim to know about. I apologize if you took it as a personal attack. Just venting a little bit.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 14, 2014)

To the OP or any other beginner reading this post. Before considering stacking any combination of steroids one should by then have some extensive knowledge and experience understanding and using testosterone.  Now having made that clear,  if interested in using Trenbolone for the 1st time I also highly recommend that you only stack it with TESTOSTERONE for the sole purpose of gauging and monitoring ones individual reactions to the tren. This will ensure that you will able to know and understand if/when unwanted side effects are occurring so that you can specify what is happening and what the cause of the side effect or reaction is.  Trenbolone is known for causing many of its users harsh and hard to deal with side effects. There are those like myself though that deal with tren pretty easily.  As you become more experienced with using tren enough to the point where you fully understand how your body reacts in response to it, then you can not only know how to manipulate the dosages but now add other compounds to your stack depending on your goals.


----------



## dharter88 (Sep 14, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> Tren makes me feel like shit after while anyway, regardless of whether I run it with deca or not. Maybe it's a tren thing and not necessarily a 2 19-nor issue. Seems like the case for me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries, I didn't necessarily take it as a personal attack, I try to keep an open mind when reading posts since sometimes they read different than how they were intended to sound. That was my most recent cycle (7ish years ago I think). Your profile says you're an engineer, may I ask what kind of engineer? I'm curious because I'm a Petroleum Engineer and the reason why I didn't want to go back to AAS is because I have good job that's not worth losing of whatever legality issues AAS may present in the future. I don't think they show up on hair or urine drug tests since it's test; is that correct to assume? We get random drug tests and if I fail I lose my PE license.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 14, 2014)

dharter88 said:


> No worries, I didn't necessarily take it as a personal attack, I try to keep an open mind when reading posts since sometimes they read different than how they were intended to sound. That was my most recent cycle (7ish years ago I think). Your profile says you're an engineer, may I ask what kind of engineer? I'm curious because I'm a Petroleum Engineer and the reason why I didn't want to go back to AAS is because I have good job that's not worth losing of whatever legality issues AAS may present in the future. I don't think they show up on hair or urine drug tests since it's test; is that correct to assume? We get random drug tests and if I fail I lose my PE license.



They aren't testing for steroids. They are testing for drugs that impair your abilities and put yourself and others in danger.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

Seeker said:


> To the OP or any other beginner reading this post. Before considering stacking any combination of steroids one should by then have some extensive knowledge and experience understanding and using testosterone.  Now having made that clear,  if interested in using Trenbolone for the 1st time I also highly recommend that you only stack it with TESTOSTERONE for the sole purpose of gauging and monitoring ones individual reactions to the tren. This will ensure that you will able to know and understand if/when unwanted side effects are occurring so that you can specify what is happening and what the cause of the side effect or reaction is.  Trenbolone is known for causing many of its users harsh and hard to deal with side effects. There are those like myself though that deal with tren pretty easily.  As you become more experienced with using tren enough to the point where you fully understand how your body reacts in response to it, then you can not only know how to manipulate the dosages but now add other compounds to your stack depending on your goals.


good shit seek..thats what i meant to say hahaha


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 15, 2014)

dharter88 said:


> Once again the post was referring to stacks without test support.



On this board when someone refers to a stack of anything generally it's just assumed that test is in there. There really isn't a reason why you shouldn't be running test at a minimum of 200mg per week (150mg if it's Doc prescribed TRT with pharm grade test), unless you are stepping on stage and cut out all aromatizable compounds, and even that is just to peak.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 15, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> On this board when someone refers to a stack of anything generally it's just assumed that test is in there. There really isn't a reason why you shouldn't be running test at a minimum of 200mg per week (150mg if it's Doc prescribed TRT with pharm grade test), unless you are stepping on stage and cut out all aromatizable compounds, and even that is just to peak.



Exactly...well said sir


----------



## dharter88 (Sep 15, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> On this board when someone refers to a stack of anything generally it's just assumed that test is in there. There really isn't a reason why you shouldn't be running test at a minimum of 200mg per week (150mg if it's Doc prescribed TRT with pharm grade test), unless you are stepping on stage and cut out all aromatizable compounds, and even that is just to peak.



Thank you for your clarification, I was unaware.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 22, 2014)

Ya when our test begins to shut down, we like to supplement it with synthetic at supraphysiological levels. But I do still see Piana talking about trying shit all by itself so people will do different shit. Piana is a giant monkey tho soooo ya.


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 22, 2014)

Here we go gonna be another unpopular post by me...Buuuuut. You dont NEED anything to go with anything, back in the day a reccomended cycle was an 8 week tapering cycle with nothing but Deca for a beginner, test was considered usually to harsh for a first timer...So in short. No you can use any compound by itself.
HOWEVER this is a bad idea, now that we are more educated you should use bare minimum a trt dose of test with any compound as they all are supressive...With test you can avoid some potential pitfalls and side effects like erectile dysfunction.
We stack compounds typically looking for synnergy, in other words the two compounds together are worth more than used individually... 1+1=3. Rather than just an additive benefit of 1+1=2.. otherwise i would imagine most guys would just dose test higher rather than stack (which I like, high test doses that is. Great cycle).
For your first run the popular advice is test only. Thats because its an easy highly tolerable cycle... But I dont see it as written in stone, with proper dosing protocol and short ester use whatever is appropriate to help achieve your desired effect...We are here to maximize gains after all


----------



## Get Some (Sep 22, 2014)

YOu can run tren alone, but the problem is tren suppresses your natural test levels and replaces it with nothing. SO the side effects will be absolutely horrible. IF you want results from tren, you have to run at least a minimal amount of test just to keep up male function and SANITY!


----------

